# New to SLC area



## hdave_CO (Jun 26, 2005)

I just relocated to Sandy UT. I have been riding LCC (steep), redwood, and to and from the downtown areas. Is there a website with city and rural routes? Or a map of established bike routes (city)? 

How about cycling clubs? I was part of a club in Denver, but they were all very hard core. I ride but not a century every Saturday. I would like to meet some people and have fun with some moderate rides. If you know of any info onlong these lines please pass it on.


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 7, 2004)

Welcome to Salt Lake City!

Bike routes: http://www.slcgov.com/transportation/BicycleTraffic/default.htm

Check out some of the local bike shops for riding club info.


----------



## cbass94 (May 19, 2004)

well, I have to put in a little plug for my burgeoning website www.intermountaincycling.com

If you have any suggestions for rides that could be added (either in the city or elsewhere), please let me know. We'll have to meet up sometime, I ride Emigration canyon often.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

I commute from Sandy to downtown daily as well. I generally take either Wasatch or 7th east/9th east. There are generally rides every weekend starting at 9th East and 9th South (Contender Bikes) on Saturdays and Sundays in the Fall, Winter, and Spring. These are moderate rides, especially now that the racing season is pretty much over here.

The rides usually start at 9 am or 10 am. There are groups starting at both times usually.


----------



## HillMan (Aug 2, 2005)

*Wecome*

I live in West Jordan and commmute 11.5 miles to Sandy nearly every day. I do most of my weekend-riding South and West. There is an awful lot of riding out around Utah Lake and West towards Cedar Fort, Stockton, Toole, etc. I will be riding around 70 or 80 miles this weekend out that direction. Send me a private message if you want to go along.


----------

